# Super-Cub Short Landing



## sunny91 (Oct 6, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 8, 2008)

That's some extreme flying right there!


----------



## <simon> (Oct 10, 2008)

Great video Sunny

I have a few STOL/ Cub videos myself which you and everyone else might be interested in seeing


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 10, 2008)

Great Stuff - it's truly amazing what you could do with a Super Cub - 150 - 180 HP engine and a STOL kit. My employer has vortex generators on ours and you could really get the aircraft slow with little fear of droping out of the sky. I love flying the Super Cub, one of my favorite planes to fly!


----------

